# Activated Charcoal



## quarky

I just wanted to let people know that I find activated charcoal great for preventing and relieving gas. I take two pills after eating something that causes gas/bloating and the effects are much less than they would be without the charcoal.

It also makes my stools much drier, which is good because I have IBS-D. It might not be so good for people with IBS-C because of possible constipation issues.

I don't take it every day because I've heard that it's not good for you to take charcoal regularly. But when I have to eat something gas-causing, it's a lifesaver.


----------



## azntenshi

Which activated charcoal do you recommend? Capsules or powder form?


----------



## MaximilianKohler

I can confirm that activated charcoal in power form worked for me too. The only reason I don't take it is because I read that it absorbs nutrients as well so it's really only safe to use on rare occasions.


----------



## FatherLovesU

The proper way to eat your food to avoid gas and acid reflux problems is to put the easy to digest carbs into your stomach before the harder to digest proteins. When you must eat dessert or sweet fruits it is best to do so on an empty stomach. Doing so will not add to the problem of the slow digesting meats, which are acid forming, with a dose of sugars on top, to make your intestinal yeast floras become overly active and produce more gas and acids from fermentation of carbs in your gut. There is a constant battle between yeast and probiotics in your gut, only by making your whole body more alkaline, by eating and drinking less of what makes your gut acidic can you hope to have a healthy probiotic culture in your intestines to alleviate the acidic, yeast friendly nature of the modern human intestines. Apples offer a good source pectin to help the probiotics survive the acidic yeast friendly guts of most americans.

http://www.swansonvitamins.com/dr-ohhiras-essential-formulas

PS: Just found another offer for a new microencapsulated multiple strain of probiotics offer online

http://secure2.toxicbellybugfix.com/?CID=tbbpch4&ADID=2min&sid=exit&apd=5cc83c575439c034734564df79c94732&mem=2

http://secure2.toxicbellybugfix.com/?CID=tbbpch4&ADID=2min&sid=exit&apd=5cc83c575439c034734564df79c94732&mem=2


----------



## MaximilianKohler

I eat monomeals, IE: I eat 1 meal of just meat, and 1 meal of just fruit, etc.


----------



## TVgirl

Doesnt charcoal though prevent the absorbtion of nutrients though? It hangs on to them. Can you nit become nutrient deficient?


----------



## MaximilianKohler

That's correct. I'm not sure how much it would take to cause a deficiency though.


----------



## PD85

FatherLovesU said:


> The proper way to eat your food to avoid gas and acid reflux problems is to put the easy to digest carbs into your stomach before the harder to digest proteins. When you must eat dessert or sweet fruits it is best to do so on an empty stomach. Doing so will not add to the problem of the slow digesting meats, which are acid forming, with a dose of sugars on top, to make your intestinal yeast floras become overly active and produce more gas and acids from fermentation of carbs in your gut. There is a constant battle between yeast and probiotics in your gut, only by making your whole body more alkaline, by eating and drinking less of what makes your gut acidic can you hope to have a healthy probiotic culture in your intestines to alleviate the acidic, yeast friendly nature of the modern human intestines. Apples offer a good source pectin to help the probiotics survive the acidic yeast friendly guts of most americans.
> 
> http://www.swansonvitamins.com/dr-ohhiras-essential-formulas
> 
> PS: Just found another offer for a new microencapsulated multiple strain of probiotics offer online
> 
> http://secure2.toxicbellybugfix.com/?CID=tbbpch4&ADID=2min&sid=exit&apd=5cc83c575439c034734564df79c94732&mem=2
> 
> http://secure2.toxicbellybugfix.com/?CID=tbbpch4&ADID=2min&sid=exit&apd=5cc83c575439c034734564df79c94732&mem=2


I just wanted to point out that this is terrible information and I hope no one follows this advice.


----------

